# Decalgirl giveaway winner



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to thank Harvey and KindleBoards for picking my name as the winner of a decalgirl skin during the November kindle anniversary giveaway...I promised a picture and here it is...or not...I thought I had figured out how to insert a picture but it's not showing up....sorry

albums/oo175/cowgirl152/img_0103.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to insert the entire image url within the image tags..... This is your image's URL:

h ttp://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo175/cowgirl152/img_0103.jpg?t=1231795447


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you for your help....I thought I copied the whole image but obviously didn't.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oooo aww ! It looks nice!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Very pretty cowgirl *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty, and congratulations again.  Wow, I remember when that contest was going on.  I was a lurker then.  Seems like forever ago.  Time flies.  
debbie


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ok...I think I figured out how to post the picture...I'll try this one more time with a picture of my World Tree Cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice...both skin and cover!

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the skin and cover


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Very pretty!  Congratulations again.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love both! Congates!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice match, Cowgirl!

The both look great.  

Congrats on learning HT post a picture  

Marci


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very pretty, what a great combo!
Ruby (who also has the World Tree)


----------

